# best beans in london?



## mankini (Dec 15, 2010)

hello, where and who in london sells the meanest espresso grinds/beans. i have a Bacchi 'stovetop' and am hunting down deep, mocha flavoured roasts.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Have recently enjoyed some Londinium Espresso beans extracted with a Bacchi. I was very reluctant to give it back after reviewing it.

2 that I would give a go are Daterra Monte Cristo and their Costa Rican

They're not mocha flavoured but are different to what you might normally encounter

The Java Selected Estates from Union is also worth a shout

Pretty sure one of the members will come up with something that will take your fancy


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Think this one will tick your boxes. Check out the description (it's brand new as of about 5 minutes ago) http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Brazil-Fazenda-Sol-Nascente-Pulped-Natural.html

Assuming you mean Mocha as in chocolate with coffee vs Mocha the origin?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Monmouth coffee. Monmouth street. Covent Garden.


----------



## mankini (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello...

I have a mazzer mini grinder so I have the proper toys for getting the best out of the beans...

Monmouth espresso just doesnt quite do it for me.

By 'mocha' I mean a deeper, smoother flavour. Monmouth for example seems to be quite a wimpy espresso with a slight bitterness.

I dont add in syrups to my espressos!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I think the description of mocha has thrown people (including me) off the scent of what you are really after

Did you try any of the coffees suggested above?


----------

